# Elite XLR



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I will let you know in a few weeks, when it gets here. 60# 28" draw, cuda cam XLR.

Also depends on your draw lngth.


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to try this bow yet?


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*I wish*

I tried at the Wichita Gander Mountain but I couldnt get anybody to help me. And the bad thing was, it was dead in there.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm also interested in this bow and amazingly we actually have an Elite dealer in the UK. 

Has anybody got or seen a photo with the bow at full draw? 37 ATA is a little tight for me, but if the string comes off the peak of the cam at full draw, I may be ok. 

Don't you just love it when you walk into an empty store, where the staff are far too busy to serve customers! I have been known to leave items at the (unmanned) check out desk and go elsewhere.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

NeilM said:


> I'm also interested in this bow and amazingly we actually have an Elite dealer in the UK.
> 
> Has anybody got or seen a photo with the bow at full draw? 37 ATA is a little tight for me, but if the string comes off the peak of the cam at full draw, I may be ok.
> 
> Don't you just love it when you walk into an empty store, where the staff are far too busy to serve customers! I have been known to leave items at the (unmanned) check out desk and go elsewhere.


Hi Neil

Been waiting for the XLR to start shipping with Cuda Cams myself (28" DL).

Had intended to get myself one this month (Jan 09) but am going to wait until the £ strengthens against the $ a little more.

Been quoted by Kevin @ Elite that a 60# XLR @ 28" should get around 294 - 300 fps. Now that's an appealing thought for unmarked shooting.

Dean


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

In that case Dean, I'll not bother. Common as muck them Elites :wink:

I have no worries about speed, as at 30.5" DL and 60 lbs, I can get 300fps out of most bows. It is my DL though that could be the problem and one of the reasons I want to see a picture of the XLR at full draw. If the string comes off the top of the Revolution cams, then I think I will avoid finger pinch.

You may have a long wait if you want the Pound to recover against the Dollar  I'm glad the Connie is going so well and that I also have the Ross as a backup, but I have to say the XLR is one good looking bow (unlike the new Merlin).


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I like the look and specs of the XLR and Centreshot in Malvern are the dealer for the UK and the limited experience with them has been 1st class.

My problem is no lefty XLR ... yet and other bows I prefer above the XLR.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I must make an effort to get into Centreshot, as Worcs is part of my 'patch' these days. Trouble is, by the time I leave my last call, I sort of want to head home, rather than visit an archery store. It's all a matter of motivation I guess 

It's nice to find an importer bringing something a little less mainstream into the UK.

I contacted Elite about pictures, they said they don't have any, which is OK I suppose, but is it really that hard to grab a digital camera and a bow? I'm going to try the Elite Forum (their suggestion), and see if I have better luck.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Well I have had my XLR for a week now and its a real nice shooter. 
62#(max)
65% let off
28" draw w/cuda cams 
next G1 camo
36 3/8" A to A 
Brace 8 5/16" 
from top of cam to bottom of cam 40"
385gr arrow shooting 267-269 fps with my fingers doing the release 

FORGIVING is an understatement.... Wow it shoots.
Love the grip, narrow, seems to me the grip is lower than my hoyt x7 may just be me, but my anchor had to change from fore finger below lip to under the jaw. wich is ok with me, like to shoot my target recurves at this anchor.

QUIET, wow this is one quiet bow, with nothing on the string still quiet and dead on the shot. it seems to balance well without a stabilizer and sit in my hand, put my postin stab on and it has a nice forward tip to it at the shot. 

DRAW.... this I didn't like I expected it to draw alot smoother or as good as my X7 not the case, it draws more like a hoyt spiral cam IMHO, I am getting used to it but when I first drew it back it was a real shocker....

VALLEY... with my set up and 65% let off it is verry narrow, if you creep just a tad she is going off, this is adjustable.

Draw stop... Its a solid wall.

Just a short note of what I have found and feel, may differ to others.
I do like this bow alot the draw was the only thing I didn't like, but have had it only a week and am starting to get used to it.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Coodster said:


> Well I have had my XLR for a week now and its a real nice shooter.
> 62#(max)
> 65% let off
> 28" draw w/cuda cams
> ...


:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone else tried this bow?


----------



## smrtguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Why use fingers when you got the STRINGLADY! REDHDCHARM looker up!


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Well I finally got some pics taken lets see if I can get them to upload..

Cuda cam


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

That is one nice bow, it stinks that the waiting period it like months:thumbs_do!!!!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Nice :thumbs_up

Any chance you could get some pictures at full draw? I'd like to see where the string comes off the cam.

As for delivery time. You want to try being in the UK. None of the new models have arrived yet :thumbs_do


----------



## lisal (Nov 19, 2008)

In Germany it`s not better. Elite told to my dealer 1 week. After 2 1/2 months waiting I canceled the order of the XLR.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

lisal said:


> In Germany it`s not better. Elite told to my dealer 1 week. After 2 1/2 months waiting I canceled the order of the XLR.


How about some of the bigger brands?

I was in my dealer this week and they are still waiting for Bowtech and Hoyt new models. Even the dealer is getting impatient, as the season is almost on us and they have nothing new to offer :angry:


----------



## lisal (Nov 19, 2008)

@NeilM
Delivery periods vary a lot, from a few weeks to a few months, depending on modell, color and dealer.Some of the new Hoyt and Bowtechs are delivered.I ordered a DLD and have to wait 6 weeks


----------

